# Upgrade from Mahlkoenig Vario for Silvia



## wigster (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi,
I have been using the Mahlkeonig Vario with a Rancilio Silvia for about 6 years reasonably happily with a certain few gripes, but the grinder has become annoyingly inconsistent. It got fixed once, but it seems the problem is back and I dont want to sink more money into it.

What should I be looking at as an upgrade for the grinder? 

Uses: 
I nearly exclusively drink 15-g-dosed espressos with no milk and the occasional cappucino or pour over for guests (say 1 in 20 pours). WIth the Vario it has always been impossible for me to go back to my optimised espresso setting, if I move it away to a course grind setting. I always have to retune it and pull 3 bad coffees. I would like to get away from that experience as much as I can.

I don't single dose, and grind directly to the portafilter. I don't keep many beans in the hopper and do not have that much space on the counter. An option to grind to weight would be great, but not at the price of a worse machine. But I don't think I could do without a timer to an exclusive single doser -- it's not just me in the household and I have the job of tuning in the morning pours -- the rest just click and grind. 

The used market is very small where I live in the EU, so will most likely buy new.

Budget: preferably under 500 EUR/GBP, but could stretch a little more if it makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Hmm. Keep the Vario for the pour-over and get the grinder you like for espresso. Likes Eureka Mignon Specialita goes to budget.


----------



## wigster (Jan 21, 2018)

That’s what I did — got the Eureka Mignon XL going a bit over budget but it is a significant improvement and the reproducibility is another world. I still might be justifying the cost to myself, but it was a great upgrade.


----------

